
Performance Improvements in .Net Core 3.0 - pjmlp
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/performance-improvements-in-net-core-3-0/
======
truth_seeker
That's some crazy perf optimization and a very detailed post. I believe the
web services must be around 3x faster if you switch to v3.0 (neglecting DB
latency here ofcourse)

